# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  How long does Tren E stay in system?

## GQ-Bouncer

How long does Tren E stay in system? 

thanks in advance

----------


## Leet16

yeah i'm wondering too

also how long with:

d-bol
winni

----------


## cj1capp

> yeah i'm wondering too
> 
> also how long with:
> 
> d-bol
> winni


dont know but would like an answer.

----------


## DSM4Life

Curious as well.....

----------


## dano_85

i belive test e is 3 months..i think i rember reading that in the main page of this site..

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

bump

----------


## cj1capp

this was done by ben lifton

while it dosent list all roids its a very good list

TRADE NAME SUBSTANCE and DETECTION TIME 
DECA - DURABOLIN 
NORANDREN 
DECA-DURABOL 
DECA - DURABOL 
TURINABOL DEPOT 
ANABOLICUM NANDROLONE DECANOATE 17 - 18 MONTHS 

DURABOLIN 
TURINABOL 
FENOBOLIN 
ANABOLIN NANDROLONE PHENYLPROPIONATE 11 - 12 MONTHS

DIANABOL (INJECT) 
D-BOL (INJECT) METHANDIENONE (INJECTABLE) 5 MONTHS 

ULTRAGAN 100 
MAXIGAN 
GANABOL 
EQUIPOISE 
EQUIGAN BOLDENONE UNDECYLENATE 4 - 5 MONTHS 

FINAJECT 
FINJET 
FINAPLIX TREMBOLONE ACETATE 4 - 5 MONTHS 

TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE TESTOSTERONE CYPIONATE 3 MONTHS 

PRIMOTESTON DEPOT 
TESTOSTERONE 200 DEPOT 
TESTOSTERONE HYPTYLATE 
TESTOSTERONA 200 
TESTOSTERONE DEPOT TESTOSTERONE ENANTHATE 3 MONTHS 

STEN 
SUSTANON 250 
SOSTENON 250 
DURATESTON 250 TESTOSTERONE MIXES 3 MONTHS 

ANADROL 50 
ANAPOLON 
OXYBOLONE 
OXYMETHOLONE 
HEMOGENIN OXYMETHOLONE 2 MONTHS 

STENOX 
HALOTESTIN FLUOXYMESTERONE 2 MONTHS 

WINSTROL DEPOT 
WINSTROL 
STROMBAJECT 
STROMBA 
WINSTROLV 
STANOLV STANOZOLOL (INJECT) 2 MONTHS 

NILEVAR NORETHANDROLONE 5 - 6 WEEKS 

PROVIRON MESTEROLONE 5 - 6 WEEKS 

PARABOLAN TREMBOLONE HEXAHYDROBENZYLCARBONATE 4 - 5 WEEKS 

DIANABOL (ORAL) 
D-BOL (ORAL) METHANDIENONE (ORAL) 5 - 6 WEEKS 

PRIMOBOLAN DEPOT (INJECTABLE) METHENOLONE ENANTHATE 4 - 5 WEEKS 

ANAVAR 
LIPIDEX 
OXANDROLONE SPA OXANDROLONE 3 WEEKS 

WINSTROL (TABS) 
STANOLV 
STROMBA 
STANOZOLOL (ORAL) 3 WEEKS 

TESOSTERONA 25/ 50 
TESTOVIRON TESTOSTERONE PROPIONATE 2 WEEKS 

ANDRIOL TESTOSTERONE UNDECONOATE 1 WEEK 

SPIROPENT 
NOVEGAM 
OXYFLUX CLENBUTEROL 4 - 5 DAYS 

TESTOSUS 100 
TESTOSTERONE AQUEOUS 
TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION TESTOSTERONE SUSPENSION 1-3 DAYS

----------


## Venom Sting

if only 5ml of tren acetate was used, does it still takes 4 -5 months to clear?

----------


## SF7thGrp

Probally Not!

----------


## Cuttup

good info

----------

